# Who says you need croaker?



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Hard work and persistence pays off... Caught in Mansfield w Cappy Jeff Neu my son and I put it on them today... Caught our last fish at 11:45.

Caught on topwater and tequila gold sand eels.

It's crazy how many croaker guys r down here now. Guides who used to only fish arties r now throwing the barking monkeys.

To each their own though, I still love this place but the fishing is definitely not as good as it used to be.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

good catch...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The most important part of the trip....time spent with your son!!


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

You don't need croaker , but whatever floats your boat. It's like the hunter that sits by a feeder compared to scouting and setting up in a different spot almost daily, what ever gets you off and is legal.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Losers and their croaker...any fool can catch limits all day anywhere on croaker! Haha...you couldn't pay me to use em...
Nice fish man!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Losers and their croaker...any fool can catch limits all day anywhere on croaker! Haha...you couldn't pay me to use em...
> Nice fish man!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Huh???

Ahhh...I sees what ya did here... lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice fish!! Lot more than what I been catching!!


----------



## gregmaustin (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully I'm that loser that limits out tomorrow on croaks.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Losers and their croaker...any fool can catch limits all day anywhere on croaker! Haha...you couldn't pay me to use em...
> Nice fish man!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I think u missed my point Smack.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice fish. If you used croaker they would all be bigger...


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Losers and their croaker...any fool can catch limits all day anywhere on croaker! Haha...you couldn't pay me to use em...
> Nice fish man!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


If dynamite was legal to use, i'd use it! hahaha

Ok, here's a dumb little joke i thought up.

You know what nuclear fission is?

Wait for it.....

Its monkey fishing with an atom bomb! :spineyes:


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Last fish at 11:45 have they lowerd the trout limits.
?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

JShupe said:


> I think u missed my point Smack.


I was kidding, Im a lure/croaker chunker too man. Nothing but love for fishing no matter what. Very cool of you to take your son out and show him you don't need croaks to catch fish in the Summer surf.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice haul. Even more so that you were fishing with your son and it was all hardware.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> I think u missed my point Smack.


He does that a lot.

Nice day Jode.
Tell Danny and Jeff I said hi.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

RexP said:


> Last fish at 11:45 have they lowerd the trout limits.
> ?


I also sees what u did....lol

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

RexP said:


> Last fish at 11:45 have they lowerd the trout limits.
> ?


That's a good one captain douche bag.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

wtg nice work!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad y'all had a great time...been awhile Shupe. Hope the Neu Bros are doing well. Miss the shop in Monaville and the magic cooler!!

Late,
Cox


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey Cox! Yes longtime brother!! I still have that cooler in my storage believe it or not!!

JS


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

How does other people throwing croaker make Port Mansfield not as good as it used to be?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

rc10j1 said:


> How does other people throwing croaker make Port Mansfield not as good as it used to be?


Seriously.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

JShupe said:


> Seriously.


 Nice catch bud! Looks like a great time was had.:sheepy:


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*Croaker sucks*

Quite simply, the folks throwing croaker are about 100x less likely to catch and release as the more experienced people that throw Artie's. in fact, can't say I can remember the last time I saw a report from a croaker soaker where fish were released. Way too many people on the water these days for everyone to be keeping all the legal fish they catch. And yes, if you don't know that fishing quality in certain parts of the texas coast is not what it used to be, you haven't been fishing very long. It's just a function of increasing population...but croaker soakers filling coolers every summer is a huge contributing factor to declining quality on the mid coast...and is starting to impact the lower coast as well...IMO.



rc10j1 said:


> How does other people throwing croaker make Port Mansfield not as good as it used to be?


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

JShupe said:


> Seriously.


This is true. Back in the day live bait wasn't even for sale in Mansfield. And back in the day the fishing was WAY better than it is now. Just my .02


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SiteCast said:


> Quite simply, the folks throwing croaker are about 100x less likely to catch and release as the more experienced people that throw Artie's. in fact, can't say I can remember the last time I saw a report from a croaker soaker where fish were released. Way too many people on the water these days for everyone to be keeping all the legal fish they catch. And yes, if you don't know that fishing quality in certain parts of the texas coast is not what it used to be, you haven't been fishing very long. It's just a function of increasing population...but croaker soakers filling coolers every summer is a huge contributing factor to declining quality on the mid coast...and is starting to impact the lower coast as well...IMO.


After I catch my ten I release the rest of the fish I catch until I run out of croaker or I give my croaker to someone else and fish lures. There are trips where all we do is catch and release and we do that very often! I don't waste fish or stockpile freezers full of them, I keep enough to eat and when the supply gets low I will go catch some redfish, trout, flounder etc and thats it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ever think it has something to do with probably 10x the people that saltwater fish today compared to back then? I go to PM all the time and never have trouble catching limits. Maybe you just need to watch he trout support DVDs a couple of times and you can be successful too.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

JShupe said:


> That's a good one captain douche bag.


 thank you for noticing


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

SiteCast said:


> Quite simply, the folks throwing croaker are about 100x less likely to catch and release as the more experienced people that throw Artie's. in fact, can't say I can remember the last time I saw a report from a croaker soaker where fish were released. Way too many people on the water these days for everyone to be keeping all the legal fish they catch. And yes, if you don't know that fishing quality in certain parts of the texas coast is not what it used to be, you haven't been fishing very long. It's just a function of increasing population...but croaker soakers filling coolers every summer is a huge contributing factor to declining quality on the mid coast...and is starting to impact the lower coast as well...IMO.


 looks like people throwing artys are filling boxes, guess that is ok.:spineyes:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

You Purist kill me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Duramaxjack said:


> You Purist kill me.


But at least they don't kill trout...hee hee

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Yea Smack 
I don't fish live bait hardly at all. I don't have anythig againt it. I just don't want to fool with it or pay for it, I told myself long ago " Look at you your standing in line for live bait ... Paying the money when you have $10,000 worth of artificials in the boat" lol so I just started using what I already had and learned to fish with what I had. So unless my wife want's to go then I will buy some so she can catch some fish. I really don't just have to catch fish everytime I go I just love being out there were I can relax.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I don't begrudge peeps who want to fish with live bait. It's just too much work and I do well without it. If you fish year round then you have to learn arties.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fresh2Salt said:


> I don't begrudge peeps who want to fish with live bait. It's just too much work and I do well without it. If you fish year round then you have to learn arties.


 Exactly James, you get it!
There is nothing wrong with using croaker now and then, I toss lures 9-10 months out of the year and even during the summer I don't rely on croaker to catch fish. It is the amount of people on the water that are making it harder to find fish IMO. This same dumbass croaker argument is rehashed repeatedly and it gets old. You fish how you want and I will fish my way. If you want to put gas in my truck and boat and pay for the other expenses bring it on and even then I will fish the way I want within the law. If there is a need for a five trout limit Im all for it but by God I'm going to have a croaker beating on the end of my line if I want.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

Um, if you read my post, you would see that is exactly what I said. Population increases. Fortunately, I was catching 8 and 9 pound trout a decade before the "Trout Support" DVDs were put out for people that don't know how to fish...and still am catching those types of fish.

However, again, if you have spent most of your life in the salt, which I doubt you have or you wouldn't be relying on a video, you would know that the quality of fishing has declined drastically in many places on the coast. As I stated earlier, and we agree on, a big part of the problem is the increased number of people on the water, but this is multiplied by the increased number of people filling coolers with croaker and not C&R. As our resident internet expert already stated, he releases fish AFTER he gets & keeps his limit. Pretty typical for a croaker fisherman. Many if not most of the truly experienced arty guys might keep a few fish for dinner, but most have no interest in keeping a limit, in my experience.

Honestly, I just want to see the quality of the fishing maintained and increased...I have nothing against bait soakers...it has nothing to do with being a purist...I just don't see many if any bait soakers doing anything but filling the cooler, each and every time...and that is not sustainable for our fisheries in the long run. If you don't believe me, listen to the REPUTABLE guides on the mid and lower coast...they will tell you the same thing.



rc10j1 said:


> Ever think it has something to do with probably 10x the people that saltwater fish today compared to back then? I go to PM all the time and never have trouble catching limits. Maybe you just need to watch he trout support DVDs a couple of times and you can be successful too.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

The trout population may be declining for you site casting clear water princesses, but it is fine here on Sabine and Calcasieu. You are obviously an idiot if you think the majority of Artie fishermen don't keep limits. Just because you can't catch a limit, don't lump the entire population in with you.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

rc10j1 said:


> The trout population may be declining for you site casting clear water princesses, but it is fine here on Sabine and Calcasieu. You are obviously an idiot if you think the majority of Artie fishermen don't keep limits. Just because you can't catch a limit, don't lump the entire population in with you.


Completely different fishery genius.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Completely different fishery genius.


Well aware of that. I have a condo down there.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

RexP said:


> looks like people throwing artys are filling boxes, guess that is ok.:spineyes:


First time to fish in 3 months and the freezer was empty you **** right I'm taking my son and I's 5 home.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

"However, again, if you have spent most of your life in the salt, which I doubt you have or you wouldn't be relying on a video, you would know that the quality of fishing has declined drastically in many places on the coast. As I stated earlier, and we agree on, a big part of the problem is the increased number of people on the water, but this is multiplied by the increased number of people filling coolers with croaker and not C&R. As our resident internet expert already stated, he releases fish AFTER he gets & keeps his limit. Pretty typical for a croaker fisherman. Many if not most of the truly experienced arty guys might keep a few fish for dinner, but most have no interest in keeping a limit, in my experience." Sitecast

In other words, if you did not grow up fishing the Coast you don't deserve to learn how to fish and sure as hell better not let Sitecast find out you bought a DVD to further develop something you enjoy. We all have opinions but I didn't know all that. Thanks!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

rc10j1 said:


> Well aware of that. I have a condo down there.


That's too bad. I guess u haven't owned it too long then if you don't know the difference in fishing.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

JShupe said:


> That's too bad. I guess u haven't owned it too long then if you don't know the difference in fishing.


About 8 years. I do know the difference. It is much easier there. I rent it out most of the time and only go to do a little snapper fishing.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I wish I had that headbanger dude on this tapathing.

That statement is just ignorant.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Those that can, do...those that can't, complain


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

I've used live croaker shrimp top waters jigs you name it. I got one trout. Should I be limiting on live croaker? Man wth?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

smgregorek said:


> I've used live croaker shrimp top waters jigs you name it. I got one trout. Should I be limiting on live croaker? Man wth?


Absolutely not... U still have to be on fish to catch them.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

I outfished all my buddies that use live bait today. Even with 3 guys on the boat we usually only keep 5, but that was a non issue today I got the only one.


----------



## Mr.Deez (Nov 15, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Exactly James, you get it!
> There is nothing wrong with using croaker now and then, I toss lures 9-10 months out of the year and even during the summer I don't rely on croaker to catch fish. It is the amount of people on the water that are making it harder to find fish IMO. This same dumbass croaker argument is rehashed repeatedly and it gets old. You fish how you want and I will fish my way. If you want to put gas in my truck and boat and pay for the other expenses bring it on and even then I will fish the way I want within the law. If there is a need for a five trout limit Im all for it but by God I'm going to have a croaker beating on the end of my line if I want.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


You should take him up on that offer. It will be a steal of a deal! I dont know about his truck, but I hear his "boat" gets excellent mileage! He will get you to the croaker hole even quicker if you bring your own paddle.....


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Losers and their croaker...any fool can catch limits all day anywhere on croaker! Haha...you couldn't pay me to use em...
> Nice fish man!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I have too disagree with you. only because I've seen buddy's sit right next to me and not catch a trout on one, while I was sticking left and right on croaker. When that happens to me I alway remember its not the equipment it's the user.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

All I gotta say is this...." natural bait of any kind was around long before plastic! !" What ever floats your boat.......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mr.Deez said:


> You should take him up on that offer. It will be a steal of a deal! I dont know about his truck, but I hear his "boat" gets excellent mileage! He will get you to the croaker hole even quicker if you bring your own paddle.....


Out of your 16 lame posts, 4 are shots at me and pretty weak ones at that. I admire your dedication though brother! I'd stick to lurking if I were you.
Croaker Schmoker, I will be throwing topwaters tomorrow night.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Out of your 16 lame posts, 4 are shots at me and pretty weak ones at that. I admire your dedication though brother! I'd stick to lurking if I were you.
> Croaker Schmoker, I will be throwing topwaters tomorrow night.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Why's everybody always piling on u Smac, I know we have never met face to face but you seem to be an ok guy even though you like to lob a Croak every once in a while. .


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Some of these trolls sure have a flare for the dramatic.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> *Why's everybody always piling on u Smac,* I know we have never met face to face but you seem to be an ok guy even though you like to lob a Croak every once in a while. .


Because he posts 14 times a day...on every thread...and knows everything about everything.
So he's subject to being piled on just due to number of posts. It's the law of averages.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> All I gotta say is this...." natural bait of any kind was around long before plastic! !" What ever floats your boat....


Yup.

*Support your local fisherman. BUY croaker.* Most lures aren't made in the U.S. - I don't buy'em ... y'all can beat your chests all you want, you're supporting the communists.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

You had to hire a guide and that is all you caught? Who says you need a guide to catch fish?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> You had to hire a guide and that is all you caught? Who says you need a guide to catch fish?


Another uneducated person.

Someone tell him I refuse to.

JS


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Another uneducated person.
> 
> Someone tell him I refuse to.
> 
> JS


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Thats some funny sh!t right there.

Jode, you have no clue how to fish and drive all the way to Mansfield and hire some no name guide that you've never met and go out and catch only 6 reds and 10 trout between 2 people....In MANSFIELD (where the limit on trout is 5 per person)
Not to mention something about a rod company a few years ago and being partners with a couple of guys who can't fish.

BWWAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Rodney Dangerfield comes to mind.... 

Where's that headbanger icon dammit.

JS


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

:headknock:headknock:headknock
:rotfl:


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

as I have said before what ever I can do I will to catch fish--just back last night from week in Port A--from my house to the condo is 578 miles--I caught so really good fish this trip caught several over 20 and one 24 inch Trout--I fished with Live Shrimp-Croakers and chicken boys-and some TTF baits--we spend an hell of lot of money to go and will do what we need to--


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Another uneducated person.
> 
> Someone tell him I refuse to.
> 
> JS


I see you are too good to respond to the common man and too good for the common man bait.

You sir might just be an A-hole.

Sorry to hear you have such a hard time catching fish that the limits and regulations need to be adjusted to ensure that you personally can catch fish.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> I see you are too good to respond to the common man and too good for the common man bait.
> 
> You sir might just be an A-hole.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have such a hard time catching fish that the limits and regulations need to be adjusted to ensure that you personally can catch fish.


Comical... you have no idea who I am or what I do and what I do for others and especially others on this very board and you call me an A-Hole, says a lot about you.

If you call croaker the "common man" bait that's just absurd... those things are very expensive and I would think the "common man" might just have a bit of a problem paying that much for bait but what do I know I am too good so I wouldn't know about that. 

Your last paragraph makes no sense.. once again I digress.

Louie... HEADBANGING PLS.

JS


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Shupe,
He might have just called you an A-hole, but at least he respected his elder and called you sir.:rotfl:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Hey Shupe,
> He might have just called you an A-hole, but at least he respected his elder and called you sir.:rotfl:


Kinda makes me feel old... dang.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

You bait drowners keep chunking it overboard, hand feeding them....

If you aren't twitching a topwater anticipating a monster blow up, you don't know what fishing is all about, therefore not getting the full experience.:slimer:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

teeroy said:


> You bait drowners keep chunking it overboard, hand feeding them....
> 
> If you aren't twitching a topwater anticipating a monster blow up, you don't know what fishing is all about, therefore not getting the full experience.:slimer:


Trolling for a blow up I see.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

LouieB said:


> Trolling for a blow up I see.


I just can't believe how many people sacrifice a good time to drown bait...

I bet if someone who has never caught one on top actually tried it, they'd be more interested in it. However, I know wade fishing isn't for everyone.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

teeroy said:


> *I just can't believe how many people sacrifice a good time to drown bait...*
> 
> I bet if someone who has never caught one on top actually tried it, they'd be more interested in it. However, I know wade fishing isn't for everyone.


Yeah, Those poor dumb bastards drifting east bay this weekend were not having a good time at all landing fish after fish drowning bait, as we were struggling to catch a few with arti's.

But we were so much more satisfied when we caught one to their 5. Made it worth it.:work:


----------



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

So everyone has turned a great trip with Father & Sons into a stupid crocker fight. Awesome time was had which both of them will remember for the rest of there lives. Good job that what fathers are for.

Fish with Crocker if you like too. Fish with artifical if you like it. But to all dont keep fish just so you can say you limited out and to look cool at dock. Fresh fish is way better anyway and when you run out you get to go again.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

teeroy said:


> I just can't believe how many people sacrifice a good time to drown bait...
> 
> I bet if someone who has never caught one on top actually tried it, they'd be more interested in it. However, I know wade fishing isn't for everyone.


Who says ya gotta get out of the boat... my son's 27 was caught from the boat w topwater... but I do understand what you are saying.

He wanted to throw topwater the rest of the week and would have if the grass wasn't so bad in some places. His new nickname is plugger.

JS


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

LouieB said:


> Yeah, Those poor dumb bastards drifting east bay this weekend were not having a good time at all landing fish after fish drowning bait, as we were struggling to catch a few with arti's.
> 
> But we were so much more satisfied when we caught one to their 5. Made it worth it.:work:


If I just want a bunch of fish I will go see what Boyds has laid out for sale....

I have a boat, plenty of money and lots of free time. I NEVER use live bait. I'd rather have a 1:5 ratio on arti/live bait. Every time I fish I go out there knowing that if I just had live bait we could be back at the ramp already with a limit, but it waters down the experience. Like I said, drowning bait has its place.

I actually love live bait guys. More shoreline for me to wade.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

i say if you like throwing plastics and not catching fish.... than cant you do it in your backyard?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I usually tip my gulp shrimp with a live croaker


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I prefer to use a bare barb-less hook...I find it much more gratifying


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

texastony said:


> i say if you like throwing plastics and not catching fish.... than cant you do it in your backyard?


I like watching my lures being reeled in, so I go down to the local pool and work my bass assassins.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

congrats with going fishing with your boy.Thanks for the pic's of fish


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Comical... you have no idea who I am or what I do and what I do for others and especially others on this very board and you call me an A-Hole, says a lot about you.
> 
> If you call croaker the "common man" bait that's just absurd... those things are very expensive and I would think the "common man" might just have a bit of a problem paying that much for bait but what do I know I am too good so I wouldn't know about that.
> 
> ...


I said you might be cause I have no idea who you are or what you do and what you do for others and especially others on this very board.

If live bait isn't the common man's bait then you might not really know the common man but thank you for your presence and pointing out the errors of our ways.

Hey LouieB are JShupe' nuts salty or sweet? You seem to be all over them either way.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Ol' Jeff can put you on the fish! The face of fishing in the LLM has changed dramatically since the arrival of the barking monkey. We used to go out expecting to catch multiple 25+ trout per man, now it is a big deal if one guy in your group releases a 25"+. Croakers are wiping out the LLM, and soakers don't give a **** about it. Nice catch


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got Tail said:


> So everyone has turned a great trip with Father & Sons into a stupid crocker fight ...


It was a rant before it was ever a good thread ... no disrespect, but the OP started it. Look at the title.



JShupe said:


> Hard work and persistence pays off... Caught in Mansfield w Cappy Jeff Neu my son and I put it on them today... Caught our last fish at 11:45.
> 
> Caught on topwater and tequila gold sand eels.
> 
> ...


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

teeroy said:


> You bait drowners keep chunking it overboard, hand feeding them....
> 
> If you aren't twitching a topwater anticipating a monster blow up, you don't know what fishing is all about, therefore not getting the full experience.:slimer:


Lol monster blowup? I think you're confused. We aren't talking about bass fishing.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

dparkerh said:


> Ol' Jeff can put you on the fish! The face of fishing in the LLM has changed dramatically since the arrival of the barking monkey. We used to go out expecting to catch multiple 25+ trout per man, now it is a big deal if one guy in your group releases a 25"+. Croakers are wiping out the LLM, and soakers don't give a **** about it. Nice catch


You understand my brother...... it is just a simple fact that everyone turns a blind eye to because like everywhere it has become about economics.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

^ yep. This guy gets it.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

teeroy said:


> If I just want a bunch of fish I will go see what Boyds has laid out for sale....
> 
> I have a boat, plenty of money and lots of free time. I NEVER use live bait. I'd rather have a 1:5 ratio on arti/live bait. Every time I fish I go out there knowing that if I just had live bait we could be back at the ramp already with a limit, but it waters down the experience. Like I said, drowning bait has its place.
> 
> I actually love live bait guys. More shoreline for me to wade.


Congrats. You are an elitist. In the truest sense. You are on top of the food chain and totem pole.

But to dis any person for catching fish, no matter what the method, is pretty close minded.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JShupe said:


> ... like everywhere it has become about economics.


Didn't you HIRE a guide ... ?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> I said you might be cause I have no idea who you are or what you do and what you do for others and especially others on this very board.
> 
> If live bait isn't the common man's bait then you might not really know the common man but thank you for your presence and pointing out the errors of our ways.
> 
> Hey LouieB are JShupe' nuts salty or sweet? You seem to be all over them either way.


HAHA. Just make sure you introduce yourself at the counter. Would love to meet you personally.
32 year olds with no sense make the perfect customers.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

LouieB said:


> But to dis any person for catching fish, no matter what the method, is pretty close minded.


I'm not "dissing" anyone. It just simply waters the experience down for me.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Its typical 2cool now. I wish they would start sending these groups to band camp...

*Mont...Please Help bring 2cool back!!!
*


Got Tail said:


> So everyone has turned a great trip with Father & Sons into a stupid crocker fight. Awesome time was had which both of them will remember for the rest of there lives. Good job that what fathers are for.
> 
> Fish with Crocker if you like too. Fish with artifical if you like it. But to all dont keep fish just so you can say you limited out and to look cool at dock. Fresh fish is way better anyway and when you run out you get to go again.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I buy a few dozen and put them in the ol live well when I'm down at the coast but only so the wife and I can bring them home to eat them. Little ones are dam good fried up but the key is to get em back here live so they stay fresh. On occasion I'll buy more than we can eat so when that happens, I'll load up and drive the 180 miles back to the saltwater and put them on the end of a line. It's usually about this time of year for whatever reason and I sure don't like throwing away money so I'm kinda forced to have to catch limits of trout with the left over dinner fish. It's just not right to waste any kind of game so I'm doing my small part I guess.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> If live bait isn't the common man's bait then you might not really know the common man but thank you for your presence and pointing out the errors of our ways.


Can you please advise your definition of a "common man" since you are a self proclaimed "common man".. I need to understand better.

I feel like I am a common man but heck who knows you are saying I might be???????

and I didn't say "live bait"... I specifically said croaker. :work:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Didn't you HIRE a guide ... ?


I did indeed... in fact fished with 2 guides neither throw croaker.

As stated in the original post there are guides down there now that have sold out who used to just bash bait chunkers and now they are chunking themselves because the people who hire them now are all on the croaker train. It's no big secret....and to FISHINGUY these guys hiring them aren't "common folk" if you know what I mean.. it's economics/$$$$$$$$.

The fishery is taking a beating straight up period.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess if everyone on the water was filling ice chests with trout caught on lures it would help the trout population. 
Its math, not biology. You cats act like a livewell with 12 dozen croaker in it means 144 dead sow trout. If they made speckled trout catch and release only I'd gladly do it, 5 fish limit? No problem! I guess TPWD does not know anything about managing limits to help the fish populations.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I guess if everyone on the water was filling ice chests with trout caught on lures it would help the trout population.
> Its math, not biology. You cats act like a livewell with 12 dozen croaker in it means 144 dead sow trout. If they made speckled trout catch and release only I'd gladly do it, 5 fish limit? No problem! I guess TPWD does not know anything about managing limits to help the fish populations.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


BINGO..... SMAC... 6 years ago 1 baitshop was selling 400 dozen every fri-sun during the season.. that was 6 yrs ago who knows how many now... do you not think in your right mind that's not going to effect the big trout population? seriously.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats on getting the boy out and catching Shupe, looks like y'all had a good time brutha!

Not to change the subject, but that rod you sold me has a broken eye...where do I return it?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

i cannot believe i read all this nonsense. I guess im no better for having read it all but sometimes you get some good laughs. really this site shows you how many d-bags and d heads there are out there on the water or at their desk arguing about ways to catch trout. this site has gotten real bad with these typa threads. they outta be removed after 2 or 3 pages giving people less time to argue like a bunch of children.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

btw congrats on the fish man. Glad yal had fun.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Congrats on getting the boy out and catching Shupe, looks like y'all had a good time brutha!
> 
> Not to change the subject, but that rod you sold me has a broken eye...where do I return it?


call Tommy Koountz he can help you I think....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I love fishing with soft plastics and topwaters but some of my best memories are with my father throwing the cast net early in the morning to catch shrimp and menhaden then fishing the rest of the day catching fish. My dad always asks me why I pay so much for fake bait when I can catch live bait for free with a cast net. I plan on fishing this weekend with two of my salesman and letting them throw live bait in the hopes that they get to catch a big trout. The memories and the fun is the reason I go fishing.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

JShupe said:


> call Tommy Koountz he can help you I think....


Bwaaaaa....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This is from my original post... ya'll please reread it. 



It's crazy how many croaker guys r down here now. Guides who used to only fish arties r now throwing the barking monkeys. 

To each their own though, I still love this place but the fishing is definitely not as good as it used to be.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> This is from my original post... ya'll please reread it.
> 
> It's crazy how many croaker guys r down here now. Guides who used to only fish arties r now throwing the barking monkeys.
> 
> To each their own though, I still love this place but the fishing is definitely not as good as it used to be.


Reading and interpreting are 2 entirely different things.

And since I'm your #1 nut hugger, I felt it my obligation to make sure you were aware of that.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Reading and interpreting are 2 entirely different things.
> 
> And since I'm your #1 nut hugger, I felt it my obligation to make sure you were aware of that.


It says and I quote... "TO EACH THEIR OWN"... there is only one way to interpret that nut hugger... LMAO.

Within this one thread I have been called a "clear water princess" Elitist.. A-hole (maybe)... not a "common man"...

It's quit amusing.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

JShupe said:


> It says and I quote... "TO EACH THEIR OWN"... there is only one way to interpret that nut hugger... LMAO.
> 
> Within this one thread I have been called a "clear water princess" Elitist.. A-hole (maybe)... not a "common man"...
> 
> It's quit amusing.


I only agree with the "princess" quote...and Louie is a nuthugger!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Comical... you have no idea who I am or what I do and what I do for others and especially others on this very board and you call me an A-Hole, says a lot about you.
> 
> If you call croaker the "common man" bait that's just absurd... those things are very expensive and I would think the "common man" might just have a bit of a problem paying that much for bait but what do I know I am too good so I wouldn't know about that.
> 
> ...


Yer killing me. Type in a "colon" followed by headknock then another colon with no spaces.
This will show the :headknock: emoticon on a computer or your browser but not tapatalk.
Class over Shupe:slimer:

BTW, nice trip:cheers:
Â©


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

:headknock:

Oh yea... I must have been a "COMMON MAN" because I didn't know how to do that.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> :headknock:
> 
> Oh yea... I must have been a "COMMON MAN" because I didn't know how to do that.


Are you calling me a geek

Â©


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

No, just much more intelligent than I.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Are you calling me a geek
> 
> Â©


Thats better than Nutt Hugger. sad2sm


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I think you took my post the wrong wayhwell:

Â©


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LouieB said:


> Thats better than Nutt Hugger. sad2sm


I'll get there one day

Â©


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> I'll get there one day
> 
> Â©


Aim high. Shoot for the stars.:slimer:


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

JShupe said:


> I did indeed... in fact fished with 2 guides neither throw croaker.
> 
> As stated in the original post there are guides down there now that have sold out who used to just bash bait chunkers and now they are chunking themselves because the people who hire them now are all on the croaker train. It's no big secret....and to FISHINGUY these guys hiring them aren't "common folk" if you know what I mean.. it's economics/$$$$$$$$.
> 
> The fishery is taking a beating straight up period.


Who are the bait chunking guides you're speaking of? I'm interested in legally slaying the resources with croaker down south. I'll save my plastics for Galveston.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I do not have the marbles to call LouieB a Nutt hugger. Have you seen how big a man he is?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I do not have the marbles to call LouieB a Nutt hugger. Have you seen how big a man he is?


I hope you're talking about how tall he is!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I do not have the marbles to call LouieB a Nutt hugger. Have you seen how big a man he is?


But the real question is "Does he like his nuts salty or sweet tasting?"


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

FREON said:


> But the real question is "Does he like his nuts salty or sweet tasting?"


You should know!


----------



## cdkingfish (Jul 6, 2010)

dont know why there is a deal about who uses what, as long as we are enjoying time with the family or kiddos and relaxing even its a skunk day! come guys be opened minded here, its just like the discussion about chevy and ford!..... bait is bait arite or live!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> You should know!


If I knew, I wouldn't have asked , you big dummy. I know how you like yours. :slimer:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FREON said:


> If I knew, I wouldn't have asked , you big dummy. I know how you like yours. :slimer:



Do you now?

Â©


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

PPHHHTT! All you guys with your live bait and Artificials? What ever hapened to good 'ol Dynamite?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Do you now?
> 
> Â©


Yep...day boy is from Flour Bluff and he ain't picky. He likes em in all sizes, shapes, and colors. :slimer:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 6 years ago 1 baitshop was selling 400 dozen every fri-sun during the season


Heard that the Marina is selling 800 dozen per day now in Port.

TH


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

FREON said:


> Yep...day boy is from Flour Bluff and he ain't picky. He likes em in all sizes, shapes, and colors. :slimer:


Yes, I throw all types of lure's...I'm definitely not picky!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Heard that the Marina is selling 800 dozen per day now in Port.
> 
> TH


Wow! That's not a typo????

Â©


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Wow! That's not a typo????


Nope, no typo, just got back from a week down there.

TH


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Heard that the Marina is selling 800 dozen per day now in Port.
> 
> TH


Simply devastating to the resource.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Nope, no typo, just got back from a week down there.
> 
> TH


How much are croaker a dozen? Or however they sell them.

Â©


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Simply devastating to the resource.


what's more devastating? catching and keeping a limit on croaker or catching and keeping a limit with lures?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> How much are croaker a dozen? Or however they sell them.
> 
> Â©


They are $8/dz...............awww dang you caught me! Yes i soak them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> what's more devastating? catching and keeping a limit on croaker or catching and keeping a limit with lures?


it's not about the limit it's about the breeder fish. I do not keep a fish over 23in... those are prime breeding females.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> If you call croaker the "common man" bait that's just absurd... those things are very expensive and I would think the "common man" might just have a bit of a problem paying that much for bait but what do I know I am too good so I wouldn't know about that.


I'm a common man... can't afford dem croakers.. that's why I have a cast net to catch and use live finger mullet.. equally devastating. Louie is a head banger.



Gilbert said:


> what's more devastating? catching and keeping a limit on croaker or catching and keeping a limit with lures?


keeping being the key word.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JShupe said:


> it's not about the limit it's about the breeder fish. I do not keep a fish over 23in... those are prime breeding females.


so you only catch fish over 23" on croaker? maybe I need to start using some. Loan me $8.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Gilbert said:


> Loan me $8.


so what is that these days, about 90,000 pesos. Shupe gut hooked a few of y'all this round.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> so you only catch fish over 23" on croaker? maybe I need to start using some. Loan me $8.


See Shupe...Reading VS. Interpreting.

TSK TSK.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> so what is that these days, about 90,000 pesos. Shupe gut hooked a few of y'all this round.


half a lawn


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is a funny one to lighten the mood around here: I was in Harbor Tackle a few weeks ago picking up a coluple things. Sonya behind the counter ask how was the fishing, I told her our report and finished with "we caught a few good trout late in the day" well the old dude that sells bait came in just in time ti hear me say "we caught a few good trout"... The rest went like this:

Old Dude: "I've got a dozen croaker left out there if you want em."
Me: "No Sir. I don't throw croaker."
Old Dude: "Ohhhh you're one of those are ya?!"
Me: "Yessir I guess I am. But if you've got a dozen left I'd like to buy em just to throw em in the harbor, let's go on back there and get er done."
Old Dude: "why (@$)!%# ##&&*(#)! +%^&%^#! !!!"

Ha - it was priceless. Seriously though, the croaker is killing the fishery not only in PM but all up and down the coast. I'm glad I remember what it was like catching true trophy trout on a regular basis, and I hope things change so it returns to what it used to be while I can still fish. If things don't change it won't, unfortunately.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

InfamousJ said:


> half a lawn


if that's the case, I think I am getting screwed on mine then. 6 mexicans times 1 hour=$125 american


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was kidding, Im a lure/croaker chunker too man. Nothing but love for fishing no matter what. Very cool of you to take your son out and show him you don't need croaks to catch fish in the Summer surf.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I once had a buddy say, " did you use croaker to catch all those fish" I said yep, I also asked him do you use artificial corn in a deer feeder?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Mont said:


> if that's the case, I think I am getting screwed on mine then. 6 mexicans times 1 hour=$125 american


I think I would have it rebid pods.

JS


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> To each their own though, I still love this place but the fishing is definitely not as good as it used to be.


Sounds like a great place, everyone sits around talking about how good the fishin used to be and talks smack about the way people fish. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

JShupe said:


> I think I would have it rebid pods.
> 
> JS


I dunno Shupe. I make a lot more than $125 in 6 hours.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

So how's the fishing in Port Mansfield?


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> Sounds like a great place, everyone sits around talking about how good the fishin used to be and talks smack about the way people fish. Where do I sign up?


You can't - we're full. LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fishin shallow said:


> So how's the fishing in Port Mansfield?


hot, windy and too close to Mexico for starters. Other than that, perfect.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

fishin shallow said:


> So how's the fishing in Port Mansfield?


For 8 bucks you can limit out on 23" plus trout all day long. At least tilll there arn't any left. At least thats what I hear


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> half a lawn


and this is why I no longer deal with residential. cheap arse croaker soakers.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> and this is why I no longer deal with residential. cheap arse croaker soakers.


I don't throw croakers, but I'm still a cheap arse.
As well as nut hugger...I've been told by a very smart 32 yr old.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Mont said:


> so what is that these days, about 90,000 pesos. Shupe gut hooked a few of y'all this round.


Hook, line and croaker.

:headknock:


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> So how's the fishing in Port Mansfield?


Go down the weekend after Mothers Day 2014 and see for yourself.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> Sounds like a great place, everyone sits around talking about how good the fishin used to be and talks smack about the way people fish. Where do I sign up?


You already did. And you're here.:work:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> I don't throw croakers, but I'm still a cheap arse.
> As well as nut hugger...I've been told by a very smart 32 yr old.


a swett n salty tasting nut hugger

cast net and live finger mullet have been killing gator trout longer than croaker


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Mont said:


> if that's the case, I think I am getting screwed on mine then. 6 mexicans times 1 hour=$125 american


I'm just happy that we can have Mexicans and croakers in the same thread.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Hook, line and croaker.
> 
> :headknock:


are we ending this?

I was just about to whip out my rod.....


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Part Timer said:


> They are $8/dz...............awww dang you caught me! Yes i soak them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


So according to Smack's post 12 doz would be 96.00
That would be 144 Sow Trout.
96.00 divided by 144 = .66 per Trout
Can't get that kinda deal at Boyd's 

:sarcasm1

Thought I'd get my stick out and stir it a little more.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> are we ending this?
> 
> I was just about to whip out my rod.....


That is one fine rod... are you sponsored by GoDaddy?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> That is one fine rod... are you sponsored by GoDaddy?


No, I just want to touch Danica Patrick's boobie with a 10' pole. She can't race very good but hey she might know how to make a sandwich.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> No, I just want to touch Danica Patrick's boobie with a 10' pole. She can't race very good but hey she might know how to make a sandwich.


If she can make me a sammich sign me up.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I srsly think we need to start a thread on the damage spoons do.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

_*cast net and live finger mullet have been killing gator trout longer than croaker *_

Completely irrelevant argument. For every 100 soakers there might be one guy willing to put the work into catching enough bait with a cast net.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

JShupe said:


> If she can make me a sammich sign me up.


Id make sammiches all over the place with her and then sleep it off and go sling some ninja croaker out of my paddle boat

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Id make sammiches all over the place with her and then sleep it off and go sling some ninja croaker out of my paddle boat
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LMAO... just stay in POC and it's all good.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dparkerh said:


> _*cast net and live finger mullet have been killing gator trout longer than croaker *_
> 
> Completely irrelevant argument. For every 100 soakers there might be one guy willing to put the work into catching enough bait with a cast net.


One guy here. And thanks IJ, now the government is gonna put an end to cast netting mullet:headknock:

Â©


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Simply devastating to the resource.


The only resource being devastated is the croaker fishery. You used to be able to fill ice chests full of big croaker, which taste way better than trout. Now they're just "bait" ...

As far as the "economics" argument is concerned, hiring a guide in itself supports the fishing for economics concern, period, end of story and you hired two - if you think it doesn't maybe you just have a problem with Capitalism and honest, common men trying to make a living.

Nothing will ever be "like it used to be" â€¦ thatâ€™s not much of an argument for thumping your chest on a now nearly 20 page live vs. artificial â€œreportâ€. Ok, so you caughtâ€™em on artificial lures â€¦ did you buy those lures? Where they â€œbig business lures, or Mom and Pop Shop luresâ€? Guess what? That doesnâ€™t matter either. But I bet you either did buy them, or whoever did buy them supported in some fasion some sort of economics that INCREASES peopleâ€™s desire to catch fish and hire guides. As you suggest, if the population increases, a fishery is destroyed -so why don't we all just get back to using sharp pointy sticks to catch our fish.

Itâ€™s kind of hard to say â€œto each his ownâ€ before or after an agenda, pretend you meant the best and then expect the public to just know what you meant and agree with it.

99% chance you and your guide didnâ€™t invent fishing with lures, or bait â€" 100% chance thereâ€™s someone out there who did and they probably do it better than all of us. 



dparkerh said:


> For every 100 soakers there might be one guy willing to put the work into catching enough bait with a cast net.


Clearly you've never driven down 45 south between the intersection of Hwy 6 and Tiki Island ... there's easily 10 dozen cast nets on the feeder road every day of the week.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

dparkerh said:


> Completely irrelevant argument. For every 100 soakers there might be one guy willing to put the work into catching enough bait with a cast net.


I guess you pump your own oil out of your own well and refine it into gasoline to run your boat too, right? Business is business, and catching bait cuts into fishin' time. Bait is easily the cheapest part of any fishing trip. The cooooareses cut to the chase and start with dynamite. You don't even need a hook for that. Just a net and a slow fuse.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Mont said:


> I guess you pump your own oil out of your own well and refine it into gasoline to run your boat too, right? Business is business, and catching bait cuts into fishin' time. Bait is easily the cheapest part of any fishing trip. The cooooareses cut to the chase and start with dynamite. You don't even need a hook for that. Just a net and a slow fuse.


Thanks Mont. I didn't want to bring up my "Telephone" method.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I Fall In said:


> Thanks Mont. I didn't want to bring up my "Telephone" method.


I was about to ask about the conductivity of salt water


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mont said:


> I guess you pump your own oil out of your own well and refine it into gasoline to run your boat too, right? Business is business, and catching bait cuts into fishin' time. Bait is easily the cheapest part of any fishing trip. The cooooareses cut to the chase and start with dynamite. You don't even need a hook for that. Just a net and a slow fuse.


Mont said he wanted to try some ninja croaker, it takes croaker soaking to a whole new level of badass...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> I was about to ask about the conductivity of salt water


How should I know? :dance:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> The only resource being devastated is the croaker fishery. You used to be able to fill ice chests full of big croaker, which taste way better than trout. Now they're just "bait" ...
> 
> This is the real reason for my agenda... I can't get any golden croaker anymore. We used to live off of those 2-3lbers and we caught them on live shrimp.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... ! Touche ... !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mont said he wanted to try some ninja croaker, it takes croaker soaking to a whole new level of badass...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


If I am going to do something, I might as well do it right. Otherwise, it's like buying a Corvette and doing 55 on the freeway and thinking you are a land speed racer.

Shupe, take the live shrimp and eat them. It saves a lot of time brother.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Shupe, take the live shrimp and eat them. It saves a lot of time brother. [/QUOTE]

Why weren't we smart enough to think of this back then. We culled a lot of hardheads to get those croaker for dinner.

:slimer:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> If I am going to do something, I might as well do it right. Otherwise, it's like buying a Corvette and doing 55 on the freeway and thinking you are a land speed racer.
> 
> Shupe, take the live shrimp and eat them. It saves a lot of time brother.


Buy the Vette and drive 55...I don't care. 
JUST DON'T DO IT IN THE LEFT LANE.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Mont said:


> If I am going to do something, I might as well do it right. Otherwise, it's like buying a Corvette and doing 55 on the freeway and thinking you are a land speed racer.
> 
> Shupe, take the live shrimp and eat them. It saves a lot of time brother.


NEVER EAT THE BAIT!!!!

that is just wrong.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

I cast for mullet. Actually enjoy it. Makes it hard to spend $$$ on bait. Arties at sunrise then cast for mullet when the suns up. Eat some grub and fish some more. Good day.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> and this is why I no longer deal with residential. cheap arse croaker soakers.


do you even fish?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fishinguy said:


> NEVER EAT THE BAIT!!!!
> 
> that is just wrong.


You eat the fish that eats the bait, right? Just eat the bait and be done with it. I thought that was the advantage of bay fishing  Y'all make this waaaay too complicated. You should build your own boat too. No more fishing out of these SCB's and all them other nice boats I see fly by me. No sir. Take some plywood, screw it together and strap a big old Johnson on the back. Same for your rod, you gotta build that too. Those fancy rods Billy and them sell are why the fishery is falling apart. Bamboo and some duct tape, and you got it wired. Are we there yet?


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Losers and their croaker...any fool can catch limits all day anywhere on croaker! Haha...you couldn't pay me to use em...
> Nice fish man!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


You flippin liar.... You just fished croaker with me 2 weeks ago lol!!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

smgregorek said:


> I cast for mullet. Actually enjoy it. Makes it hard to spend $$$ on bait. Arties at sunrise then cast for mullet when the suns up. Eat some grub and fish some more. Good day.


I think that sounds awesome. Go for it. The monterator thinks there are just as many of you as there are soakers.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

I just wanted to get a post on this thread.....

Fish run in cycles (usually Jap, but)...They come and go...We are at a down point on our weakie(seatrout)and it's been since the late 80s for the HUGE(16+)...Thru the 90s you could catch all you wanted up to about 23", then about 2000, they were gone...They are starting to come back, but not sure about the biggies...I'm talking going out in the late 80s and catching ALL you wanted(no limit) of fish OVER 10#.....Now......Lot of stripers now, which we had none of then...No croaker now either, for the most part...Time changes things...The rec fisherman will not hurt the resource, imo, BUT he can help...More rabbits, lotta fox, no rabbit, little fox.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> You flippin liar.... You just fished croaker with me 2 weeks ago lol!!!


Croakdaddy


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

My bad bro... Bashed you before I read the thread all the way lol!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I will take the argument to another level. Anyone willing to spend money on live bait instead of catching it themselves is just throwing money away. You go to Florida or anywhere up and down the east coast you see nothing but people throwing cast nets in the morning. Also throwing a 3 ft cast net is not smart learn to throw a 6ft or better and use less work.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> My bad bro... Bashed you before I read the thread all the way lol!!!


OOPS.... LMAO... now that is a classic.

Will the real "CROAKDADDY" please stand up.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I also asked him do you use artificial corn in a deer feeder?


Nope. Don't use artificial bullets either.

TH


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

the hook said:


> I just wanted to get a post on this thread.....
> 
> Fish run in cycles (usually Jap, but)...They come and go...We are at a down point on our weakie(seatrout)and it's been since the late 80s for the HUGE(16+)...Thru the 90s you could catch all you wanted up to about 23", then about 2000, they were gone...They are starting to come back, but not sure about the biggies...I'm talking going out in the late 80s and catching ALL you wanted(no limit) of fish OVER 10#.....Now......Lot of stripers now, which we had none of then...No croaker now either, for the most part...Time changes things...The rec fisherman will not hurt the resource, imo, BUT he can help...More rabbits, lotta fox, no rabbit, little fox.....


Holy [email protected] 
Wha...whu...what?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

the hook said:


> I just wanted to get a post on this thread.....
> 
> Fish run in cycles (usually Jap, but)...They come and go...We are at a down point on our weakie(seatrout)and it's been since the late 80s for the HUGE(16+)...Thru the 90s you could catch all you wanted up to about 23", then about 2000, they were gone...They are starting to come back, but not sure about the biggies...I'm talking going out in the late 80s and catching ALL you wanted(no limit) of fish OVER 10#.....Now......Lot of stripers now, which we had none of then...No croaker now either, for the most part...Time changes things...The rec fisherman will not hurt the resource, imo, BUT he can help...More rabbits, lotta fox, no rabbit, little fox.....


Did you say "weakie".... and foxes and rabbits.... huh.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

All this and no mention of senseless beatings of lures...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

The Nut and Nut Hugger are confused


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

JShupe said:


> OOPS.... LMAO... now that is a classic.
> 
> Will the real "CROAKDADDY" please stand up.


Right here! Guilty as charged, I love to fish with everything but live or dead shrimp unless I get the itch for Hardhead Soup.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mont said he wanted to try some ninja croaker, it takes croaker soaking to a whole new level of badass...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


O2 tank is full. Heading down there next Wednesday to stay until after Tift. You welcome to come tear it up Mac.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> The Nut and Nut Hugger are confused


I think the Rollover Pass Russian has a burn handle.

And thats Mr. Nut Hugger to you.:slimer:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ya'll are all lazy for buying live bait.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Right here! Guilty as charged, I love to fish with everything but live or dead shrimp unless I get the itch for Hardhead Soup.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Atta boy Smack...21 for the day so far. Way to keep that average up. Don't slack up now, there's a record in there somewhere for you.:work:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> ya'll are all lazy for buying live bait.


Yea bunch of lazy wankers for buying bait.. LMAO....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JShupe said:


> Yea bunch of lazy wankers for buying bait.. LMAO....


Lazy? I don't buy them all the time. I usually trade up to them like on that stupid TV show. I start with three or for Catch V's and when all done have about 9 or 10 cracks. Enough for a limit. I mean dinner.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Yea bunch of lazy wankers for buying bait.. LMAO....


Did you just use the word "wanker"?

I'm embarrassed for you. I relinquish my jshupe nut hugging chores and I'm moving on.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

JShupe said:


> Did you say "weakie".... and foxes and rabbits.... huh.


Reading "comprehension"..."weakie", our(up north) seatrout, your speck's brother...we are on an upturn now, but...

Foxes/rabbits compare to speck/croak...More rabbits, lot of fox, NO rabbits, not many fox.....hence, more croaker/ more specks...comprende?

I'm just pointing out that "our" seatrout run in "cycles".....We do not have any large now, and the smaller are coming back...We have no mackeral/weakies/croaker like we had 15 to 20 yrs ago...BUT, we have more stripers, A LOT MORE, plus less crab, more bunker(menhadden)...Can an argument be made that the striper and blues ate all the croaker and crab and spot and...well, you get my picture...If you still have your croaker, BIG ones too, not just small, and speck(#s) but no large??? We catch 30" kinda reg(weakie) that you would slobber over...different fish though


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Losers and their croaker...any fool can catch limits all day anywhere on croaker! Haha...you couldn't pay me to use em...
> Nice fish man!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


HaHa.


----------



## cdkingfish (Jul 6, 2010)

the hook said:


> I just wanted to get a post on this thread.....
> 
> Fish run in cycles (usually Jap, but)...They come and go...We are at a down point on our weakie(seatrout)and it's been since the late 80s for the HUGE(16+)...Thru the 90s you could catch all you wanted up to about 23", then about 2000, they were gone...They are starting to come back, but not sure about the biggies...I'm talking going out in the late 80s and catching ALL you wanted(no limit) of fish OVER 10#.....Now......Lot of stripers now, which we had none of then...No croaker now either, for the most part...Time changes things...The rec fisherman will not hurt the resource, imo, BUT he can help...More rabbits, lotta fox, no rabbit, little fox.....


Sorry buddy can't seem to understand what you trying to say or i'm not reading between the lines?..... thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> Atta boy Smack...21 for the day so far. Way to keep that average up. Don't slack up now, there's a record in there somewhere for you.:work:


#22 just for you. Im getting paid by the hour and OT at that to post on here while you are getting paid by the croaker...theres more $ in shrimp! 
I had to

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Ahhhhhh, the little thread that just keeps on giving.

JS


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Teach a man to fish with croaker and he'll eat trout every day.
Teach him to fish with shrimp and he'll eat the bait. sad3sm


----------



## rdkerrville (Jan 7, 2011)

Is it me or does that look like a croaker?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Anyone that eats a trout out of Galveston bay has a death wish anyways. I love the Florida reference. You can add that they consider mullet to be fine table fare and they mash the barbs down on their hooks so they are easier to get out of their $250 fashion statement fishing outfits. You wanna fight you can't win, hook onto a good Galveston jack or into a decent sized blacktip. Trout. Yawn. Whatever.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Mont said:


> Anyone that eats a trout out of Galveston bay has a death wish anyways. I love the Florida reference. You can add that they consider mullet to be fine table fare and they mash the barbs down on their hooks so they are easier to get out of their $250 fashion statement fishing outfits. You wanna fight you can't win, hook onto a good Galveston jack or into a decent sized blacktip. Trout. Yawn. Whatever.


You going to use that cedar plank recipe for that jack?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mont said:


> Anyone that eats a trout out of Galveston bay has a death wish anyways. I love the Florida reference. You can add that they consider mullet to be fine table fare and they mash the barbs down on their hooks so they are easier to get out of their $250 fashion statement fishing outfits. You wanna fight you can't win, hook onto a good Galveston jack or into a decent sized blacktip. Trout. Yawn. Whatever.


What?? Y'all got anything to say to that??? "Chest puffed out" lol lol lol

Spell anything near "Croaker" and instantly 10k views and 300 responses. Haha

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fishinguy said:


> You going to use that cedar plank recipe for that jack?


the funniest thing I ever read in the Galveston paper was about a Yellow Fin Tuna being caught at Seawolf. It was promptly retracted the next day, but I fell down laughing until then. I still smile every time I catch one over that report.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mont said:


> the funniest thing I ever read in the Galveston paper was about a Yellow Fin Tuna being caught at Seawolf. It was promptly retracted the next day, but I fell down laughing until then. I still smile every time I catch one over that report.


Jackfin Tuna

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

"I'm just a common man, I drive a common van, my dog ain't got no pedigree........If I had my way, I'd throw Croaker all daaaaay... but then my friends would be bashin me..... a common man is what I'd be.....-Never tried Croaks but Goose has show been wantin ta throw em, one of these days when we want an automatic limit (not) or we can hook up w/ Jimbo on the surf I guess we'll give it a shot. Until then live shrimp every once in while will be as common as I get? (if I can fit them in between DOA's and Cocaho's!) --- Hey Mac, be sure and give me a report on tomarrow Bro, wish I could make it! Maybe we can hit on your next rotation?


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Losers and their croaker...any fool can catch limits all day anywhere on croaker! Haha...you couldn't pay me to use em...
> Nice fish man!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


People like this think they are better fisherman because they don't use croaker.... Which is far from the truth. I would take the best "croaker" guys and put them against the "famous lure" guys and put money on the croaker guys all day!!! (All using lures)

People act like we're breaking the law by throwing croakers. Get over it!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

SiteCast said:


> Um, if you read my post, you would see that is exactly what I said. Population increases. Fortunately, I was catching 8 and 9 pound trout a decade before the "Trout Support" DVDs were put out for people that don't know how to fish...and still am catching those types of fish.
> 
> However, again, if you have spent most of your life in the salt, which I doubt you have or you wouldn't be relying on a video, you would know that the quality of fishing has declined drastically in many places on the coast. As I stated earlier, and we agree on, a big part of the problem is the increased number of people on the water, but this is multiplied by the increased number of people filling coolers with croaker and not C&R. As our resident internet expert already stated, he releases fish AFTER he gets & keeps his limit. Pretty typical for a croaker fisherman. Many if not most of the truly experienced arty guys might keep a few fish for dinner, but most have no interest in keeping a limit, in my experience.
> 
> Honestly, I just want to see the quality of the fishing maintained and increased...I have nothing against bait soakers...it has nothing to do with being a purist...I just don't see many if any bait soakers doing anything but filling the cooler, each and every time...and that is not sustainable for our fisheries in the long run. If you don't believe me, listen to the REPUTABLE guides on the mid and lower coast...they will tell you the same thing.


You are just another elitist thinking you are better than others because you have been fishing arties for many years. You and DparkerH should start your own purist club and sit around and curse all the younger fishermen. I think you are wrong about people who primarily fish artificials are less likely to keep a limit. I fish arties primarily and if the freezer is empty I'll keep my limit for a few trips to restock. During the dog days of Summer, when the lure bite is really tough, I will fish croakers and if the freezer is stocked, most fish will be released. I don't think bait of choice has anything to do with it. Some people like you who have never croaker fished think it's automatic limits with croakers and that's simply not true at all. You still have to be on the fish but in the dog days of Summer trout will hit croaker a lot more often than plastics. I just enjoy catching fish period and do whatever it takes to do it. I may get a little more satisfaction from a topwater blowup but I'm not going to go throw for hours on end with no action when I know I could be hammering fish with live bait. You and DParker think you are better than others for only throwing plastic and that's the definition of an elitist and no one likes to be around or listen to an elitist, except another elitist. Ain't nothing wrong with fishing within the law and everyone here is tired of people dogging others for their choice in bait. I promise you, no one is going to won over by you tooting your own horn.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You are just another elitist thinking you are better than others because you have been fishing arties for many years. You and DparkerH should start your own purist club and sit around and curse all the younger fishermen. I think you are wrong about people who primarily fish artificials are less likely to keep a limit. I fish arties primarily and if the freezer is empty I'll keep my limit for a few trips to restock. During the dog days of Summer, when the lure bite is really tough, I will fish croakers and if the freezer is stocked, most fish will be released. I don't think bait of choice has anything to do with it. Some people like you who have never croaker fished think it's automatic limits with croakers and that's simply not true at all. You still have to be on the fish but in the dog days of Summer trout will hit croaker a lot more often than plastics. I just enjoy catching fish period and do whatever it takes to do it. I may get a little more satisfaction from a topwater blowup but I'm not going to go throw for hours on end with no action when I know I could be hammering fish with live bait. You and DParker think you are better than others for only throwing plastic and that's the definition of an elitist and no one likes to be around or listen to an elitist, except another elitist. Ain't nothing wrong with fishing within the law and everyone here is tired of people dogging others for their choice in bait. I promise you, no one is going to won over by you tooting your own horn.


Do what you do. Don't let em' tell you how to fish. Set these folks straight.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Croaker's Rock the dock! Stop polluting the bay system's with all the oil based plastic's! :slimer:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

BaffinPEN said:


> People like this think they are better fisherman because they don't use croaker.... Which is far from the truth. I would take the best "croaker" guys and put them against the "famous lure" guys and put money on the croaker guys all day!!! (All using lures)
> 
> People act like we're breaking the law by throwing croakers. Get over it!!!


Don't pay attention do you?

Â©


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Don't pay attention do you?
> 
> Â©


I paid attention to that one quote. I can't read 11 pages of this **** lol


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

BaffinPEN said:


> I paid attention to that one quote. I can't read 11 pages of this **** lol


You don't know what you are missing!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

NOCREEK said:


> "I'm just a common man, I drive a common van, my dog ain't got no pedigree........If I had my way, I'd throw Croaker all daaaaay... but then my friends would be bashin me..... a common man is what I'd be.....-Never tried Croaks but Goose has show been wantin ta throw em, one of these days when we want an automatic limit (not) or we can hook up w/ Jimbo on the surf I guess we'll give it a shot. Until then live shrimp every once in while will be as common as I get? (if I can fit them in between DOA's and Cocaho's!) --- Hey Mac, be sure and give me a report on tomarrow Bro, wish I could make it! Maybe we can hit on your next rotation?


Been slow on our end. Seth finished his last swimming tournament this past saturday. Maybe NOW we can get to the business of fishing.

Oh.....wait......nevermind, the kids all want to go to SplashTown this saturday!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

BaffinPEN said:


> I paid attention to that one quote. I can't read 11 pages of this **** lol


It came out later. He was "stirring"



JShupe said:


> You don't know what you are missing!!


Ditto:rotfl:

Â©


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! 23 pages on the old controversial croaker fishing. Who'd a thunk it!! Will someone please send me a list of the approved 2cool lures/baits for trout fishing so as not to start any controversy. There must be an approved lure/bait list out there that would classify me as a REAL, purists, conservationist fisherdude! I don't want to be classified as a blood thirsty, unsportsman like kind of fisherman. I just really don't want to offend the "be like me catch fish on lures only but will throw bait if my grandma, mother, wife, "childenns", are fishing with me crowd"!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

JShupe said:


> You don't know what you are missing!!


It's only 5 pages if you play with your settings a bit  That's how I roll. I just cut the thread in half with one post. That whole vice president thing comes in handy in times like these.

Croaker even made the fishin' report this morning in my favorite paper.

=========
*Improving tides bring more trout*

* By JOE KENT | Posted: Tuesday, June 25, 2013 12:00 am * 
Wind continues to be an obstacle to fishing; however, tides are improving and the result is more trout are being reported caught. Offshore fishing continues to be outstanding and more Dorado are being caught, especially around large patches of weeds and weed lines.
Jetty Joe at Galveston Bait and Tackle reported a number of good catches of speckled trout along with other fish being brought to his cleaning table by anglers fishing from Lower WestBay all the way to the Houston Ship Channel.
Jose and Julian Santana of Houston landed three specks, 10 sand trout and two reds while fishing the Houston Ship Channel Spoil Banks using live shrimp for bait.

Capt. Cecil Gray, Fun Fishing Trips, hosted a party of three and returned with three limits of trout to 25 inches and three slot reds to 26 inches.Live croaker fished over heavy shell in six to eight feet of water did the trick.

Russell Carmichael fished the Causeway Railroad Bridge and landed three specks, two drum and two stingrays using live shrimp for bait.

Ray Garza fished West Bay and landed a limit of trout and two flounder using live croaker and shrimp for bait.

Joe and Debbie Smith of Lake Jackson fished Mecomâ€™s Cut using live shrimp fished under popping corks and landed 10 trout to 22 inches and three reds to 24 inches.

Capt. Mike of Galveston Bay Outdoor Adventures hosted Thomas Wrister and Chris Petty to a trip to lower West Bay where they landed two limits of trout to 24 inches and three reds using live croaker for bait.

Along the beach front, whiting, gafftop, sharks, black drum and bull reds were being caught off the 61st Street Fishing Pier.

Last Sunday the party boat New Buccaneer made a 12-hour trip offshore where Capt. Matt Smith found fish 60 miles out.Their catch included 198 red snapper (a boat limit), 11 mahi mahi, two scamp grouper, a sharpnose shark and a 40-pound grouper.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Loo

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Oops

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Lotta cappy's fishin the monkey outta Galvatraz I see.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You are just another elitist thinking you are better than others because you have been fishing arties for many years. You and DparkerH should start your own purist club and sit around and curse all the younger fishermen. I think you are wrong about people who primarily fish artificials are less likely to keep a limit. I fish arties primarily and if the freezer is empty I'll keep my limit for a few trips to restock. During the dog days of Summer, when the lure bite is really tough, I will fish croakers and if the freezer is stocked, most fish will be released. I don't think bait of choice has anything to do with it. Some people like you who have never croaker fished think it's automatic limits with croakers and that's simply not true at all. You still have to be on the fish but in the dog days of Summer trout will hit croaker a lot more often than plastics. I just enjoy catching fish period and do whatever it takes to do it. I may get a little more satisfaction from a topwater blowup but I'm not going to go throw for hours on end with no action when I know I could be hammering fish with live bait. You and DParker think you are better than others for only throwing plastic and that's the definition of an elitist and no one likes to be around or listen to an elitist, except another elitist. Ain't nothing wrong with fishing within the law and everyone here is tired of people dogging others for their choice in bait. I promise you, no one is going to won over by you tooting your own horn.


Hey - leave me out of if. I don't really give a **** what folks fish with if they would be educated on the balance of the estuary and ecosystem. I'm not a purist - and I threw a few monkeys before I learned better. Oh, and I'm not that old. But I have been doing this long enough to see the quality of the various fisheries decline, and it started about three years after the croaker came on the scene? Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

dparkerh said:


> Hey - leave me out of if. I don't really give a **** what folks fish with if they would be educated on the balance of the estuary and ecosystem. I'm not a purist - and I threw a few monkeys before I learned better. Oh, and I'm not that old. But I have been doing this long enough to see the quality of the various fisheries decline, and it started about three years after the croaker came on the scene? Coincidence? I don't think so.


This is so true... I dont ever jump on a croaker thread because unless it's about Mansfield I don't know the system that well and couldn't give an intelligent opinion. I've fished Mansfield for the better part of 20 years and it's just a simple fact as you and I state the fishery has declined....coincidence? I don't think so either.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

^ X2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Are croakers really that much better than live shrimp? Good enough to deplete an entire fishery?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Some of yall need to email TXPW your resume. Obviously yall are more educated than them on how to balance our bays. After reading yalls post i have come to the conclusion they are really dropping the ball. With yalls help maybe just maybe we can get our bays back into the shape they used to be, and outlaw these dang croaker once and for all! 

They really need to do studies and statistics on how many fisherman vs how many fish, size, how many croaker are purchased, ect. They probably just print out random numbers for limits every year. Right? 

Next dad i see letting his child fish with a croaker so he can better his odds on having a great trip and creating memories, im going to give him a ear full on how great fishing used to be and how he is ruining it!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> This is so true... I dont ever jump on a croaker thread because unless it's about Mansfield I don't know the system that well and couldn't give an intelligent opinion. I've fished Mansfield for the better part of 20 years and it's just a simple fact as you and I state the fishery has declined....coincidence? I don't think so either.


Maybe for you non-croaker throwers it has declined. I was just down there two weeks ago and limits were caught for all. Also they were not like those puny trout you have in your picture. Don't blame your lack of catching on everyone else man up and own your lack of skills.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

And we're OFF........again

Â©


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Next person I see throwing a croaker rigged hook I'll walk right up to whom ever it may be with a croaker rigged hook and right when this person thinks he or she is going to cast that little finned fish I'm going to walk right up and give them a [email protected] dollar. You hear that?!?!? Uh huh,,, I said a dollar!


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

Texas park and wlidlife should shutdown chickenboy for making saddleback flounder extinct. i went out the other day to dickinson bayou and didnt catch a flounder over 16 with live shrimp. this is just ridiculous and that chickenboy needs to stop putting those things on the market. its devastating to flounder population my 2cents!!!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> Maybe for you non-croaker throwers it has declined. I was just down there two weeks ago and limits were caught for all. Also they were not like those puny trout you have in your picture. Don't blame your lack of catching on everyone else man up and own your lack of skills.


I just have to laugh at this are you freaking serious. :headknock:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> Maybe for you non-croaker throwers it has declined. I was just down there two weeks ago and limits were caught for all. Also they were not like those puny trout you have in your picture. Don't blame your lack of catching on everyone else man up and own your lack of skills.


What is it that Ron White says??????

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Not laundry money,,, a paper dollar bill.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> Maybe for you non-croaker throwers it has declined. I was just down there two weeks ago and limits were caught for all. Also they were not like those puny trout you have in your picture. Don't blame your lack of catching on everyone else man up and own your lack of skills.


Ding ding ding we have a winner: The whole point is killing limits of bigger fish (ie female spawners) is what is depleting the fishery, regardless of what you're throwin. It just happens to be people throwing barking monkeys are typically the ones doing the big fish killing and most blatant potlicking. Jesus.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

dparkerh said:


> Ding ding ding we have a winner: The whole point is killing limits of bigger fish (ie female spawners) is what is depleting the fishery, regardless of what you're throwin. It just happens to be people throwing barking monkeys are typically the ones doing the big fish killing and most blatant potlicking. Jesus.


Funny he doesn't even know he just proved our point and he wasn't even aware of it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Funny he doesn't even know he just proved our point and he wasn't even aware of it.


What Louie said lol...geeze. 



> Obviously yall are more educated


Pretty sure that's a true statement lmao.

TH


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

who got banned or put on ignore?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Look at that little barking monkey! He's so cute! Go catch daddy a big sow trout!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

dparkerh said:


> Ding ding ding we have a winner: The whole point is killing limits of bigger fish (ie female spawners) is what is depleting the fishery, regardless of what you're throwin. It just happens to be people throwing barking monkeys are typically the ones doing the big fish killing and most blatant potlicking. Jesus.


So is the new purpose of fishing to catch the smallest fish you can or is it to catch none at all. I haven;t had any problem catching it is you cry babies that are having all the trouble.



LouieB said:


> What is it that Ron White says??????
> 
> You can't fix stupid.


Louie to make the tarzan call while swinging from JS's nuts?



JShupe said:


> Funny he doesn't even know he just proved our point and he wasn't even aware of it.


The point is you can't fish. You go and hire your self a guide then post up some tiny trout and then proclaim that you don't need croaker. Let me tell you if you had croaker you wouldn't need that guide and you would have caught some real trout. How many trout are those guides killing anyway? Maybe they should be outlawed?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Fuggin Moron


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> who got banned or put on ignore?


I can think of one who's headed that way if he can't learn to have a conversation without being a Richard.

TH


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

:headknock:

Fishinguy... pls stop you are making yourself look like a major A**. I am even kinda feeling sorry for you man.


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Suicide croakers? Best of both worlds. Lol


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> :headknock:
> 
> Fishinguy... pls stop you are making yourslef look like a major A**. I am even kinda feeling sorry for you man.


Don't feel sorry for me I got a freezer full of fish and don't have to sit around talking about the good ole days and what I used to catch.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Is the longest thread there ever has been--all over one guy have a good trip with family--I was in port a last week and caught fish on everything we tried--In six days of fishing I never caught a trout I had to throw back all were keepers--not even one was close to 15 inch--yes we did use some of everything--I have friends on the coast that only use Bait when they want a meat haul--keep what you want to eat and release the rest--is the best anyone of us can do--


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> Don't feel sorry for me I got a freezer full of fish and don't have to sit around talking about the good ole days and what I used to catch.


admiral douchebag.

We are having an intelligent conversation and you obviously are lacking in the department.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> who got banned or put on ignore?


you


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> So is the new purpose of fishing to catch the smallest fish you can or is it to catch none at all. I haven;t had any problem catching it is you cry babies that are having all the trouble.
> 
> Louie to make the tarzan call while swinging from JS's nuts?
> 
> The point is you can't fish. You go and hire your self a guide then post up some tiny trout and then proclaim that you don't need croaker. Let me tell you if you had croaker you wouldn't need that guide and you would have caught some real trout. How many trout are those guides killing anyway? Maybe they should be outlawed?


I fished 57 days in 2012 and was accompanied by a guide on three of them simply to learn. I caught/released 16 trout over 25". None of what you say is relative to the point. You're just stirring the pot and name calling. I'll go head to head with you on croaker and me on tackle and outfish you 2 out of 3 days every time.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

shupe, you're feeding the troll... i know it's hard, but ignore the trolls brother.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

dparkerh said:


> I fished 57 days in 2012 and was accompanied by a guide on three of them simply to learn. I caught/released 16 trout over 25". None of what you say is relative to the point. You're just stirring the pot and name calling. I'll go head to head with you on croaker and me on tackle and outfish you 2 out of 3 days every time.


What a coincidence I fished 57 days in 2012 and was accompanied by a guide on three of them simply to learn. I caught/released 16 trout over 25". None of what you say is relative to the point. You're just stirring the pot and name calling. I'll go head to head with you on fake bait and me on real bait and outfish you 3 out of 3 days every time.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

JShupe said:


> admiral douchebag.
> 
> We are having an intelligent conversation and you obviously are lacking in the department.


 He needs to stick to trying to learn how to bbq on dat nu pit he bought from Academy.. He was going to get a Gator Pit but didn't have enough "patients" to wait 3 months for one. He knows about as much about your fishing skills as he does about smoking meat.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I like using fresh dead shrimp with a 2oz lead weight.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Saturday morning at the Texas City Dike. Croak Off 2013!! It's on! haha


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> I like using fresh dead shrimp with a 2oz lead weight.


Nothing like some fresh dead...  Guy in the back of the harbor was wearing out the mangrove snaps on FD.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

FREON said:


> He needs to stick to trying to learn how to bbq on dat nu pit he bought from Academy.. He was going to get a Gator Pit but didn't have enough "patients" to wait 3 months for one. He knows about as much about your fishing skills as he does about smoking meat.


You forgot to mention the savings... I saved money purchasing the pit from Academy and I didn't have to wait.

And I am sure you have plenty of skills in the meat smoking dept specifically sausage.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Nothing like some fresh dead...  Guy in the back of the harbor was wearing out the mangrove snaps on FD.


Well I think we need to ban freezes because after that big freeze I haven't been able to get on them mangroves like I used to but have been too busy wearin out the trout to go messing with mangroves.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishnlab said:


>


BOOM that's what I am talking about FNL.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> You forgot to mention the savings... I saved money purchasing the pit from Academy and I didn't have to wait.
> 
> And I am sure you have plenty of skills in the meat smoking dept specifically sausage.


Awww...todays youth. 
So smart. So educated.

Buy a inferior product to save a buck only to have to buy it again in a year.

Kinda like the fish he catches. It doesn't matter the size as long as its barely legal to fill a freezer. But discount the fact that many years ago, before he even thought about being as awesome fisherman as he is now, the same limit he caught would have been twice the size.

TSK TSK....so many wasted brain cells.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You are just another elitist thinking you are better than others because you have been fishing arties for many years. You and DparkerH should start your own purist club and sit around and curse all the younger fishermen. I think you are wrong about people who primarily fish artificials are less likely to keep a limit. I fish arties primarily and if the freezer is empty I'll keep my limit for a few trips to restock. During the dog days of Summer, when the lure bite is really tough, I will fish croakers and if the freezer is stocked, most fish will be released. I don't think bait of choice has anything to do with it. Some people like you who have never croaker fished think it's automatic limits with croakers and that's simply not true at all. You still have to be on the fish but in the dog days of Summer trout will hit croaker a lot more often than plastics. I just enjoy catching fish period and do whatever it takes to do it. I may get a little more satisfaction from a topwater blowup but I'm not going to go throw for hours on end with no action when I know I could be hammering fish with live bait. You and DParker think you are better than others for only throwing plastic and that's the definition of an elitist and no one likes to be around or listen to an elitist, except another elitist. Ain't nothing wrong with fishing within the law and everyone here is tired of people dogging others for their choice in bait. I promise you, no one is going to won over by you tooting your own horn.


Nail on the head sir.......


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> You forgot to mention the savings... I saved money purchasing the pit from Academy and I didn't have to wait.
> 
> And I am sure you have plenty of skills in the meat smoking dept specifically sausage.


 You missed the point, which was your spelling of patience (patients---lol) And actually I am a very good at bbq. but don't know why you had to revert to juvenile **** statements about smoking sausage. Grow up and work on your vocabulary while you are at it Juneya!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> You missed the point, which was your spelling of patience (patients---lol) And actually I am a very good at bbq. but don't know why you had to revert to juvenile **** statements about smoking sausage. Grow up and work on your vocabulary while you are at it Juneya!


When you're not smart enough to quip with the adults, he has to fall back on the homophobic slurs.

He has a nut fetish as it seems.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> You missed the point, which was your spelling of patience (patients---lol) And actually I am a very good at bbq. but don't know why you had to revert to juvenile **** statements about smoking sausage. Grow up and work on your vocabulary while you are at it Juneya!


^^^^^
this guy makes some killer beef ribs


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Duramaxjack said:


> Nail on the head sir.......


Unfortunately not the nail on the head but point completely missed.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

These trout nowadays are full of bio toxins and parasites idk why y'all talk about stocking freezers with those nasty things. Frozen toxic meat Popsicles.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hurry up Juneya with your next childish reply. I know you can't wait.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Awww...todays youth.
> So smart. So educated.
> 
> Buy a inferior product to save a buck only to have to buy it again in a year.
> ...


Woah there capt nut hugger. I think it is a calculated inferior product just like I don't drive a Bentley I don't have to purchase the absolute best. I bought what was right for me not what you thought I should buy. Also it will be lasting much longer than a year.

I'm not the one showing off the scraggly skinny trout. But hey if telling yourself that it's croaker fishing that is the reason you can' catch fish helps you sleep at night then hey I guess you got an excuse.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

wait for it wait for it as my 5 yr old says.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

The boy just isn't the sharpest knife n the drawer.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

bragwell said:


> These trout nowadays are full of bio toxins and parasites idk why y'all talk about stocking freezers with those nasty things. Frozen toxic meat Popsicles.


You are correct Sir!

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/fish/consumption_bans.phtml

*Houston/Galveston Area*

Questions & Answers
Clear Creek in Brazoria, Fort Bend, Galveston and Harris counties
Chemical of Concern: Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)

Persons should not consume any species of fish from these waters.
*Galveston Bay including Chocolate Bay, East Bay, West Bay, Trinity Bay and contiguous waters *
Chemicals of Concern: Dioxin and Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)

For all catfish species and spotted seatrout, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Women who are nursing, pregnant, or who may become pregnant and *children should not consume catfish or spotted seatrout from these waters. *
Houston Ship Channel upstream of the Lynchburg Ferry crossing and all contiguous water including the San Jacinto River below U.S. Highway 90 bridge
Chemicals of Concern: Dioxin, Organochlorine pesticides, Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs) 

For all species of fish and blue crabs, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Women of child-bearing age and children under 12 should not consume any fish or blue crabs from this area.
Houston Ship Channel downstream of the Lynchburg Ferry crossing and all contiguous waters including Upper Galveston Bay north of a line drawn from Red Bluff Point to Five Mile cut Marker to Houston Point
Chemicals of Concern: Dioxin and Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)

For spotted seatrout, blue crabs and all catfish species, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Children under 12 and women of childbearing age should not consume spotted seatrout, blue crabs, or any catfish species from this area.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Booooommmmm!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> Woah there capt nut hugger. I think it is a calculated inferior product just like I don't drive a Bentley I don't have to purchase the absolute best. I bought what was right for me not what you thought I should buy. Also it will be lasting much longer than a year.
> 
> I'm not the one showing off the scraggly skinny trout. But hey if telling yourself that it's croaker fishing that is the reason you can' catch fish helps you sleep at night then hey I guess you got an excuse.


Not only dumb. But cheap.
Dude, don't be embarrassed you can't afford the good stuff in life. Welfare can help you out or maybe a 2cool fundraiser. 
Keep the faith.
And keep plugging. You are awesome.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

wait for it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm locking this thread.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

bragwell said:


> Next person I see throwing a croaker rigged hook I'll walk right up to whom ever it may be with a croaker rigged hook and right when this person thinks he or she is going to cast that little finned fish I'm going to walk right up and give them a [email protected] dollar. You hear that?!?!? Uh huh,,, I said a dollar!


OMG, an entire dollar. Forget the $87,000 boat, the $400 rod, the $300 reel and the $4.50 a gallon gas. Oh, and $12 a gallon oil and the $40,000 truck you pull the boat with. Yep, it's the dollar bait that gets ya every time. When I start worrying about what bait costs, I will get me a blow boat. The wind is free, right?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't have enough patients to wait any longer. Laters!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I'm locking this thread.


Shouldn't you be hanging off the back of a mower?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Shouldn't you be hanging off the back of a mower?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4938445&postcount=14


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4938445&postcount=14


Buenos nachos


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Not only dumb. But cheap.
> Dude, don't be embarrassed you can't afford the good stuff in life. Welfare can help you out or maybe a 2cool fundraiser.
> Keep the faith.
> And keep plugging. You are awesome.


Sorry boys I had to do some grown up work. I gotta earn that bait money.

I'm not the one blaming my short comings on everyone else. If I was getting skunked or bringing in skinny baby trout I'd figure out a better way.

I could donate some trout your way if it would make you feel better.

Yall keep on crying and I'll keep on catching.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> ^^^^^
> this guy makes some killer beef ribs


In for beef ribs. I haven't had a chance to try making those yet. I haven't had decent beef ribs in a long time.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> Sorry boys I had to do some grown up work. I gotta earn that bait money.
> 
> I'm not the one blaming my short comings on everyone else. If I was getting skunked or bringing in skinny baby trout I'd figure out a better way.
> 
> ...


You're awesome.
Take a rod and feed the masses. You must be Jesus.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> Sorry boys I had to do some grown up work. I gotta earn that bait money.
> 
> I'm not the one blaming my short comings on everyone else. If I was getting skunked or bringing in skinny baby trout I'd figure out a better way.
> 
> ...


Oh how ignorance is blissful. Don't rack those few cells on trying to figure it out.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> In for beef ribs. I haven't had a chance to try making those yet. I haven't had decent beef ribs in a long time.


HAHAHAHAHA...you're not invited.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Tandem Carolina rigs,,, check
4 doz croaker,,, check
May cost a little bit of money but happiness is priceless


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

LouieB said:


> HAHAHAHAHA...you're not invited.


That's ok,I figure the conversation would only be about how other people are doing it wrong and what you used to catch but now you can't and who is to blame.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> That's ok,I figure the conversation would only be about how other people are doing it wrong and what you used to catch but now you can't and who is to blame.


"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."

You have definitely removed ALL doubt.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

LouieB said:


> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


Paging Saltwatersensation...paging Saltwatersensation!


----------



## Capt. Danny Neu (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't consider myself an "elitist".
I was raised fishing Port Mansfield with lures. It's how we fished and the fishing was usually awesome. With the popularity of raping the bay with croakers the fishing has changed. We all know that as fact. Even the guides that throw them tell me that.

Thanks dad for raising me right and teaching me right from wrong.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Capt. Danny Neu said:


> I don't consider myself an "elitist".
> I was raised fishing Port Mansfield with lures. It's how we fished and the fishing was usually awesome. With the popularity of raping the bay with croakers the fishing has changed. We all know that as fact. Even the guides that throw them tell me that.
> 
> Thanks dad for raising me right and teaching me right from wrong.


Hey Danny, got any openning in August, or September? I think I'd like to give this lure concept a try!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You don't need croaker Danny...you still remember how to fish. 

TH


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

TXPWD needs to ban fishing in the winter in Port Mansfield so not as many sow trout get caught.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like a few of you guys are the same ones managing the federal red snapper fishery.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Capt. Danny Neu said:


> I don't consider myself an "elitist".
> I was raised fishing Port Mansfield with lures. It's how we fished and the fishing was usually awesome. With the popularity of raping the bay with croakers the fishing has changed. We all know that as fact. Even the guides that throw them tell me that.
> 
> Thanks dad for raising me right and teaching me right from wrong.


Bet you can't out fish fishnguy. He's awesome. Always catches huge fish on arti's. Never has a bad trip and always limits out. He can just throw a hook and catch more fish than guys using bait.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

rc10j1 said:


> TXPWD needs to ban fishing in the winter in Port Mansfield so not as many sow trout get caught.


has nothing about them getting caught dip**** it's about them being killed.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but I'm ready for some Jetty Tarpon!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Bet you can't out fish fishnguy. He's awesome. Always catches huge fish on arti's. Never has a bad trip and always limits out. He can just throw a hook and catch more fish than guys using bait.


He needs to post pics or I call BS:work:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> has nothing about them getting caught dip**** it's about them being killed.


yeah only JShupe and his nut buddy are the only ones that get to make new rules down there. You are lucky they still let you fish at all.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> yeah only jshupe and his nut buddy are the only ones that get to make new rules down there. You are lucky they still let you fish at all.


epic fail admiral db

You need to get back to that $12hr job of yours and stay focused... you might pick the wrong part to ship. You wouldn't want to risk losing your "BAIT" money.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I can see at least 5 guys that have lied about their ages in their upper right info area or miraculously reversed the aging process.

Â©


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> epic fail admiral db


Kinda like the majority of your fishing trips?


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

JShupe said:


> This is so true... I dont ever jump on a croaker thread because unless it's about Mansfield I don't know the system that well and couldn't give an intelligent opinion. I've fished Mansfield for the better part of 20 years and it's just a simple fact as you and I state the fishery has declined....coincidence? I don't think so either.


Wow, 20 years fishing a bay system and you still have to hire guides? Don't worry, we will all pitch in and buy you the trout support DVDs. They are great.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> He needs to post pics or I call BS:work:


X2


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

rc10j1 said:


> Wow, 20 years fishing a bay system and you still have to hire guides? Don't worry, we will all pitch in and buy you the trout support DVDs. They are great.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
You dumbazzes still don't get it.

Since yall are so smart and insightful, start using the search function and research Neu, Shupe, Laguna, Partners, Friends, etc....

Silly rabbits, trix are for kids.

Besides, whats the difference between hiring a guide and you buying trout support dvd's? Can't catch fish without someone telling you how and where?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

rc10j1 said:


> Wow, 20 years fishing a bay system and you still have to hire guides? Don't worry, we will all pitch in and buy you the trout support DVDs. They are great.


:rotfl:

but it's everyone else's fault that he can't catch any fish because they don't fish like he does.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

LouieB said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> You dumbazzes still don't get it.
> 
> Since yall are so smart and insightful, start using the search function and research Neu, Shupe, Laguna, Partners, Friends, etc....
> ...


I did your little search and you know what I found out

Shupe has a girl's name........


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

LouieB said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> You dumbazzes still don't get it.
> 
> Since yall are so smart and insightful, start using the search function and research Neu, Shupe, Laguna, Partners, Friends, etc....
> ...


Hook Line and Croaker


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> I did your little search and you know what I found out
> 
> Shupe has a girl's name........


You are so pathetic.. seriously.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> You are so pathetic.. seriously.


Why so serious?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> You are so pathetic.. seriously.


Seriously.

I bet your 5 year old is more articulate than this guy. LOL


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I bet your 5 year old is more articulate than this guy. LOL


I know my 7 is for sure no doubt.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

We need to go find a 3 year old and let them have a booger flickin war. Thats about the level he's on.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

LouieB said:


> We need to go find a 3 year old and let them have a booger flickin war. Thats about the level he's on.


3 might be a little bit old..... he is waaaaaaay down there.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A 33 page Croaker war. Is this a great hobby or what?


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Capt. Danny Neu said:


> I don't consider myself an "elitist".
> I was raised fishing Port Mansfield with lures. It's how we fished and the fishing was usually awesome. With the popularity of raping the bay with croakers the fishing has changed. We all know that as fact. Even the guides that throw them tell me that.
> 
> Thanks dad for raising me right and teaching me right from wrong.


^ proud to know you, Danny. See ya next time we're down.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> A 33 page Croaker war. Is this a great hobby or what?[/QUOTE
> 
> Only in Texas my man.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

spurgersalty said:


> I can see at least 5 guys that have lied about their ages in their upper right info area or miraculously reversed the aging process.
> 
> Â©


Not me brother. You know those old guys we all used to be about half scared of? We are the old guys now  and I am medicated for your protection. 

carry on...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone ever see a "croakerium"?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Mont said:


> Not me brother. You know those old guys we all used to be about half scared of? *We are the old guys now  and I am medicated for your protection. *
> 
> carry on...


Amen Brother........I kinda miss the old days when everybody was afraid of the Vietnam Veterans. Didn't get any flip from the young guys. Now we are not even mentioned except...... "other Protected Veteran Status"


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> Amen Brother........I kinda miss the old days when everybody was afraid of the Vietnam Veterans. Didn't get any flip from the young guys. Now we are not even mentioned except...... "other Protected Veteran Status"


It just isn't the same.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mont said:


> Not me brother. You know those old guys we all used to be about half scared of? We are the old guys now  and I am medicated for your protection.
> 
> carry on...


noted



JShupe said:


> It just isn't the same.


Pfffftttttt

Â©


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Are croakers really that much better than live shrimp? Good enough to deplete an entire fishery?


Only if the whole of Texas Parks and Wildlife are a bunch of liars and their biologists are sitting on their couches eating government cheese and not actually doing their jobs. If the fishery was on decline such that live bait "ruined it", not only would we would be able to keep a single fish - live bait fishing would have been illegalized. That being said, if they drop the limit to ONE in the LLM in the next 5 years, I'll actually listen to this argument ...

For all these guys talking about bait vs. lures vs. "I'm a total badass" - all they're really telling us is that they've never fished anywhere outside of their backyards. People across state lines are laughing their tails off on a daily basis as to how freaking close minded and truly clueless these guys are about ecosystem and fisheries. You take that same guy â€œslamming fishâ€ on lures all day long down to south Louisiana or Mississippi and he wonâ€™t be able to buy a bite with the same lures â€" heâ€™ll be at the croaker store in no time â€" and still wonâ€™t catch fish after he gets back to the water.

The vast majority on this thread are making blanket statements about what they think ... not about any recognizable fact. And complaining about the numbers of people â€¦ ??? Truly hilarious. Florida holds 10 fold the number of fisherman our coasts do and theyâ€™re still tearing 'em up â€¦ so whatâ€™s the excuse now? Florida has a better fishery? Seriously doubt it â€¦


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

***???? I can't figure out just what the problem is...Here, I see the lure guys bashing the bait guys because they bait guys(BG from here on) are decimating the large specks...ONLY the bait guys are doing this, no lure dudes(LD from her on)...

I'm guessing "if" you BG catch a fish, you have to keep it,(law?) because it will die and ALL you catch is HUGE(over 33") sow specks? The LD's can't catch a cold because of it???..I see the largest in the OPs pic is +/- 16"?.btw, good going with your son..That is what is the good thing here. 

Now, are the large just eating croakers? Are there no large, because there are too many people fishing? With Bait??...With Lure??...Looking for info...Do your fish populations vary from year to year, or maybe go in cycles(ours do!)....I would like ligitimate info, not the bait guys keep their catch, we don't...


SpecRig....good post...This is what I was trying to explain yesterday...Fish/ecosystems change...The big specks may have moved over off La?? Or not coming inshore?? Our fish move 1000 miles a year up and down...Some years are better than others etc etc...If numbers are that bad, a few years of lower limits is not a bad idea...I know nobody wants to hear that, but....


I've really come to expect no real reply on any serious questions, so....


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

the hook said:


> I've really come to expect no real reply on any serious questions, so....


This is the internet, it is not even real. There is nothing serious here we are just all trolling each other. It's what you do while you are bored at work to pass the time.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

the hook said:


> ***???? I can't figure out just what the problem is...Here, I see the lure guys bashing the bait guys because they bait guys(BG from here on) are decimating the large specks...ONLY the bait guys are doing this, no lure dudes(LD from her on)...
> 
> I'm guessing "if" you BG catch a fish, you have to keep it,(law?) because it will die and ALL you catch is HUGE(over 33") sow specks? The LD's can't catch a cold because of it???..I see the largest in the OPs pic is +/- 16"?.btw, good going with your son..That is what is the good thing here.
> 
> ...


If we could understand what the heLL you are saying, I'm sure there would be an answer.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> This is the internet, it is not even real. There is nothing serious here we are just all trolling each other. It's what you do while you are bored at work to pass the time.


Whatever man ... !!! I work a very serious and busy 2 hours a day ...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

the hook said:


> ***???? I can't figure out just what the problem is...Here, I see the lure guys bashing the bait guys because they bait guys(BG from here on) are decimating the large specks...ONLY the bait guys are doing this, no lure dudes(LD from her on)...
> 
> I'm guessing "if" you BG catch a fish, you have to keep it,(law?) because it will die and ALL you catch is HUGE(over 33") sow specks? The LD's can't catch a cold because of it???..I see the largest in the OPs pic is +/- 16"?.btw, good going with your son..That is what is the good thing here.
> 
> ...


The trout in that pic went from 16-19in. Croaker are lethal to BIG trout. Big trout love to eat croaker period and the majority of folks who catch BIG trout on croaker kill them simply due to the fact they get gut hooked and have no other option. You have heard it said on here croaker catch big trout and they do it's no lie. The real problem isn't "CATCHING" big fish it is the "KILLING" of big fish. We also caught trout on that trip that were 25,27 and a 29. The 25 was killed due to a buddy of mine who is new to the sport poorly handling it (I was on another boat and couldn't help him with it)but the others were released. The LLM is fragile already and the croaker fishing has really started to affect even more. Just my opinion.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> This is the internet, it is not even real. There is nothing serious here we are just all trolling each other. It's what you do while you are bored at work to pass the time.


True that but you're dragging the wrong bait...that little fishy is spinning in circles; a lure would work much better. 

TH


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> The trout in that pic went from 16-19in. Croaker are lethal to BIG trout. Big trout love to eat croaker period and the majority of folks who catch BIG trout on croaker kill them simply due to the fact they get gut hooked and have no other option. You have heard it said on here croaker catch big trout and they do it's no lie. The real problem isn't "CATCHING" big fish it is the "KILLING" of big fish. We also caught trout on that trip that were 25,27 and a 29. The 25 was killed due to a buddy of mine who is new to the sport poorly handling it (I was on another boat and couldn't help him with it)but the others were released. The LLM is fragile already and the croaker fishing has really started to affect even more. Just my opinion.


You are using words like "wanker" and you are understanding this guy now...I'm thinking you need medical attention.:spineyes:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Only if the whole of Texas Parks and Wildlife are a bunch of liars and their biologists are sitting on their couches eating government cheese and not actually doing their jobs. If the fishery was on decline such that live bait "ruined it", not only would we would be able to keep a single fish - live bait fishing would have been illegalized. That being said, if they drop the limit to ONE in the LLM in the next 5 years, I'll actually listen to this argument ...
> 
> For all these guys talking about bait vs. lures vs. "I'm a total badass" - all they're really telling us is that they've never fished anywhere outside of their backyards. People across state lines are laughing their tails off on a daily basis as to how freaking close minded and truly clueless these guys are about ecosystem and fisheries. You take that same guy â€œslamming fishâ€ on lures all day long down to south Louisiana or Mississippi and he wonâ€™t be able to buy a bite with the same lures â€" heâ€™ll be at the croaker store in no time â€" and still wonâ€™t catch fish after he gets back to the water.
> 
> The vast majority on this thread are making blanket statements about what they think ... not about any recognizable fact. And complaining about the numbers of people â€¦ ??? Truly hilarious. Florida holds 10 fold the number of fisherman our coasts do and theyâ€™re still tearing 'em up â€¦ so whatâ€™s the excuse now? Florida has a better fishery? Seriously doubt it â€¦


Big Lake lures..... caught for a church fish fry


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> True that but you're dragging the wrong bait...that little fishy is spinning in circles; a lure would work much better.
> 
> TH


I think I am going to quit using bait all together so I can cut expense.

I'll just whip out my gill net.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

LouieB said:


> You are using words like "wanker" and you are understanding this guy now...I'm thinking you need medical attention.:spineyes:


I'm not sure if I understood him but I tried... now back on the nut.


----------



## mada1983 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice fish croaker soakers were all around us at Mansfield last year


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

MARINE BIOLOGY :

They take the croakers out of the water (that's where craokers live when not in a baitwell). They sell the croakers to fishermen who gladly pay a MINIMUM of $.50 EACH. The fishermen then put the croakers BACK into the water. 

If croaker are the great evil food the distroys trout, how come Trout are not extinct.

If croaker are the MIRICLE food for trout everywhere.....how come croaker are not extinct?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

croaker eat trout eggs :slimer:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> MARINE BIOLOGY :
> 
> They take the croakers out of the water (that's where craokers live when not in a baitwell). They sell the croakers to fishermen who gladly pay a MINIMUM of $.50 EACH. The fishermen then put the croakers BACK into the water.
> 
> ...


About .67ea around here.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Big Lake lures..... caught for a church fish fry


Oh ... ! So you've fished along side of 60+ boats and still caught fish ... that's funny - based on past posts, I'd have thought population = no fish. I bet there were more croaker being thrown in that lake than were caught in all of the trawls combined in the LLM ...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

To tell the truth I probably caught, killed and ate more trout fishing speck rigs at night under the lights that I ever have or will with croaker.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Oh ... ! So you've fished along side of 60+ boats and still caught fish ... that's funny - based on past posts, I'd have thought population = no fish. I bet there were more croaker being thrown in that lake than were caught in all of the trawls combined in the LLM ...


It's a completely different fishery jack, I've said it multiple times within this thread. You can't compare the 2 fisheries. You can't compare Rockport to Mansfield... you can't compare E Matty to Baffin... completely different beast so don't be so quick to think YOU GOT ME.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> To tell the truth I probably caught, killed and ate more trout fishing speck rigs at night under the lights that I ever have or will with croaker.


Your handle should be "THEFISHSLAYER" you are such an awesome angler.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> It's a completely different fishery jack, I've said it multiple times within this thread. You can't compare the 2 fisheries. You can't compare Rockport to Mansfield... you can't compare E Matty to Baffin... completely different beast so don't be so quick to think YOU GOT ME.


SO it is perfectly ok if you kill all their fish then they will be left with a fishery like yours? But if people kill fish in YOUR fishery then you are going to get all pissy about their bait?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Y'all got me to turncoat with all of these highly intellectual posts on arty vs croaky. I'm getting rid of all my gut hookers right now. Nothing but the straight and narrow from here on out... Alabama riggin' here I go!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Croaker is the best bait for trolling


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JShupe said:


> It's a completely different fishery jack, I've said it multiple times within this thread. You can't compare the 2 fisheries. You can't compare Rockport to Mansfield... you can't compare E Matty to Baffin... completely different beast so don't be so quick to think YOU GOT ME.


Pfffffft. I don't ... who missed the point now lady? Little touchy aren't ya ... ? All this keyboard time keeping you from your noon clown punching session ... ?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> SO it is perfectly ok if you kill all their fish then they will be left with a fishery like yours? But if people kill fish in YOUR fishery then you are going to get all pissy about their bait?


Your the biggest dip**** I have ever encountered on this board.

#1 it's not my fishery it's our fishery. #2 you can't compare Big Lake to the LLM.

It's not about killing fish for the 4-5th time it's about killing big fish pudslap.

I think we should take a page from the LA laws there limit sizes are much more condusive to saving big breeder fish, just my opinion.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

All this keyboard time keeping you from your noon clown punching session ... ?[/QUOTE]

Yes dammit!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Yes dammit!!!


 :rotfl:

Fishing with croaker kills ALL fish, not just big fish ...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Fishing with croaker kills ALL fish, not just big fish ...


You said it pods not me!!!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Little fish dont grow to be big fish......

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

JShupe said:


> The trout in that pic went from 16-19in. Croaker are lethal to BIG trout. Big trout love to eat croaker period and the majority of folks who catch BIG trout on croaker kill them simply due to the fact they get gut hooked and have no other option. You have heard it said on here croaker catch big trout and they do it's no lie. The real problem isn't "CATCHING" big fish it is the "KILLING" of big fish. We also caught trout on that trip that were 25,27 and a 29. The 25 was killed due to a buddy of mine who is new to the sport poorly handling it (I was on another boat and couldn't help him with it)but the others were released. The LLM is fragile already and the croaker fishing has really started to affect even more. Just my opinion.


Thanks Roy Crabtree jr.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Fishing with croaker kills ALL fish, not just big fish ...


I sure hope they killed those Gafftops I caught on them this morning.
:headknock:headknock


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Your the biggest dip**** I have ever encountered on this board.
> 
> #1 it's not my fishery it's our fishery. #2 you can't compare Big Lake to the LLM.
> 
> ...


Don't try to blame your stupidity on me, just like you try to blame your lack of fish catching.

So in LA they don't kill any big fish when they use croaker? Do they use magic to accomplish this?

Maybe it is just because you have a girl name that you can't catch fish.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ceviche and Landshark gives me killer gas.

Â©


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

rc10j1 said:


> Thanks Roy Crabtree jr.



Uncalled for:rotfl:

Â©


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> Don't try to blame your stupidity on me, just like you try to blame your lack of fish catching.
> 
> So in LA they don't kill any big fish when they use croaker? Do they use magic to accomplish this?
> 
> Maybe it is just because you have a girl name that you can't catch fish.


You remind me of 13 yr old with horrible comprehension skills.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> You remind me of 13 yr old with horrible comprehension skills.


You ramble on page after page with your endless nonsense and beetchin just like a woman.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

wait for it... wait for it....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> You ramble on page after page with your endless nonsense and beetchin just like a woman.


Must be my girl name, huh tard.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Must be my girl name, huh tard.


HAHAHA I was going to say it but I deleted it before I posted.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> HAHAHA I was going to say it but I deleted it before I posted.


It's all good I am secure.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

rc10j1 said:


> The trout population may be declining for you site casting clear water princesses, but it is fine here on Sabine and Calcasieu. You are obviously an idiot if you think the majority of Artie fishermen don't keep limits. Just because you can't catch a limit, don't lump the entire population in with you.


Awesome.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Are people who keep limits better than those who catch limits and don't keep them?

I mean, it does show just how great of fishermen you are regardless of bait used because you can prove you caught them.

Just a meandering question that popped into my head.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

The right way................:rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ah hell


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> The right way................:rotfl:


Oh man that is another level of well "clear water casting princess".

You had to got there.. I love it... what ya think Gilbert. Another 300 repsonses and 19K looks?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

JShupe said:


> Oh man that is a whole level of well "clear water casting princess".


 Shupe your my hero..............lol


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

JShupe said:


> Oh man that is another level of well "clear water casting princess".
> 
> You had to got there.. I love it... what ya think Gilbert. Another 300 repsonses and 19K looks?


 I am betting on atleast 375 w/22k on the looks...............close to the same amount generated by a "where is DC1502 thread" :rotfl:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> I am betting on atleast 375 w/22k on the looks...............close to the same amount generated by a "where is DC1502 thread" :rotfl:


Epic


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> I am betting on atleast 375 w/22k on the looks...............close to the same amount generated by a "where is DC1502 thread" :rotfl:


yes but seriously, where have you been? :spineyes:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Oh man that is another level of well "clear water casting princess".
> 
> You had to got there.. I love it... what ya think Gilbert. Another 300 repsonses and 19K looks?


fly fishing is for ****'s :an6:


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I'm a ninja ..........I'm sneakey like that........lol


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> fly fishing is for ****'s :an6:


That explains the back pain........................


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> fly fishing is for ****'s :an6:


Oops


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> That explains the back pain........................


make shupe will rub it for you.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> make shupe will rub it for you.


 To much time in the cock pit of that plane makes his hands rough............ and I just found out that fly fishing is for ****'s so I'm depressed and not in the mood...........................


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> To much time in the cock pit of that plane makes his hands rough............ and I just found out that fly fishing is for ****'s so I'm depressed and not in the mood...........................


Oh ****.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This thread just took a turn for the worse.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Blahblahblah? Blah blahblahblahblah blahblahblahblah... Blah. Blah blah blah. Blahblahblahblah, blahblahblahblah!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

19,827 views and it's 6. I owe you one buck on the bet Mr. Shupe.


----------

